# Getting my Goodtime Golden on Monday - So Excited!



## Bella30 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

I've been browsing the forum for some time now and finally decided to post for the first time now that it's official I'm getting my golden  .

The lineage is out of Goodtime Goldens in NY. Here is a link to the litter:

https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=955682

Just wanted to see if anyone has any Casey pups or any pups related to Casey? Would love to hear any insight.

Also, I'm looking to start a puppy class soon, so if anyone has any recommendations in the Austin area, I would really appreciate them!

I know options like Zoom Room are pricier but I've heard great things. Petsmart is more affordable and their classes also seem good. I know it probably varies by trainer and location, but anything helps.

I'm also open to any new puppy tips 

Thanks everyone! I'm so excited!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum, I hope you and your new puppy have many happy, healthy years together. Please post some photos of your new arrival when you have them, we'd all love to see them!.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Casey died such a long time ago most people who have dogs related would have him as a great great something. 
He was a lovely dog, very popular stud dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, Congratulations on your new little one. 
Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome and Congratulations!! You must be so excited. Can't wait to see pictures of Gotcha Day  ! You may want to look over some of the threads in the Puppy Forum. There is a lot of good information there. Enjoy the forum and have fun Monday!

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Congratulations! Hopefully you'll post pics.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

How exciting! Looking forward to seeing your beautiful puppy!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw, there's NOTHING quite as exciting as those last days anticipating a new puppy. I hope you'll share lots of photos and let us hear about his adventures. Lots of people do an "Intro" thread and then update it every week, lots of fun and a great way to have a 'baby book' online.

If you use the search feature, it will bring up previous threads on any subject, try things like "puppy shopping list" or "recommended books for puppy" "best toys for puppy" . There are many threads here on items you can't live without and some great lists of things.

Strong, strong, strong recommendation that you reach out to the Austin Golden Retriever Club (you should join  ) and ask for their recommendations on training groups. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1784535365131042 There are some very special Golden people who belong to this club, you really ought to consider getting involved.

About Us | Capitol Dog Training Club of Austin I'd also talk to a group like this about obedience, you will typically find that you can become a member after you've taken one or two classes and it's far more reasonably priced because the members teach the classes. You want to do a lot with your dog, this is the group for you. You'll find decades of dog experience with people like this.

My list of stuff you can't live without:

ex pen: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H91R8S/ref=twister_B07WP7G9JG_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Best thing you can do is to teach your puppy a formal retrieve. This is an awesome dvd to get you started. SHe is a legend in Golden Retrievers: Jackie Mertens Sound Beginnings Retriever Training DVD

BEST stuffed animals, Fluff and Tough stuffy: https://www.amazon.com/Fluff-Tuff-F...-supplies&sprefix=fluff+and+,pets,162&sr=1-23

https://www.amazon.com/Plush-Puppie...F20YQZ68W9V&psc=1&refRID=TNH4YV0SWF20YQZ68W9V

Starmark dog toys: https://www.amazon.com/Fluff-Tuff-F...-supplies&sprefix=fluff+and+,pets,162&sr=1-23

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009YHTYC/ref=twister_B001GAQ9QW?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Westpaw is another good brand. Our favorite: https://www.amazon.com/Zogoflex-Bum...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

Kong and kong wubba: https://www.amazon.com/KONG-Wubba-B...t-supplies&sprefix=kong+wubba,pets,137&sr=1-9

https://www.amazon.com/Total-Recall...all+for+puppies&qid=1569075089&s=books&sr=1-2

https://www.amazon.com/Puppy-Primer...ooks&sprefix=patricia+m,stripbooks,152&sr=1-2

https://www.amazon.com/Control-Unle...ed+dog+training&qid=1569075211&s=books&sr=1-2

https://www.dogstardaily.com/blogger/4

https://www.amazon.com/Before-After...efix=before+and+after+getting+,aps,142&sr=8-1


----------



## Bella30 (Apr 1, 2019)

Wow, thank you for all the awesome replies and suggestions, so glad I joined the forum.

Kristy, thank you for all the links and tips you shared ?. I’ll be ordering some of that stuff on amazon! 

I figured that would be the situation with Casey. It’s so crazy to me that people breed to dogs that died 10+ years ago. I think it’s a little funny to think about, but I guess it makes sense with him being such a popular dog. 

I also told my breeder no gender preference as I’ve had the hardest time trying to decide what I want. Any tips here on the differences? I’ve heard boys sometimes tend to me more “I love you” while girls can be more “love me.” I think there might still be some wiggle room as puppies are being evaluated on Sunday.

Thanks again everyone for the greetings and wonderful ideas and tips. I’ve included some pictures I’ve gotten from my breeder and I’ll definitely make sure to post lots of pictures as my puppy arrives and grows. Enjoy! ?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What beautiful puppies. Wishing you much happiness with yours. Last year we trained with a young Goodtimes dog. He was very handsome and a nice temperament.

Casey appears in the pedigree of so many Goldens. I was interested to see that he was being used for a current breeding. Just checked my dogs' pedigrees and he appears 5 generations back in one of them and 6 generations back in the other.


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

If this is a first golden I would get a male,from my own experience they tend to be less needy and more independent but then the females are a wiz to housebreak, so easy to train in general(this is just my experience) Best thing to do, ask the breeder to pick the puppy for you,you will be surprised with the perfect puppy.
The litter is so handsome and you are going to be very happy with your choice.
Don't forget to post pictures of your gotcha day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!! What beautiful puppies!!!! Honestly, I've always had boys, my entire life, and for the first time, I have a girl and she is the love of my life. There wasn't a boy for me and so I told my breeder (I wanted a puppy from her SO badly) that I would go ahead and take a girl. I can't imagine life without her. I say tell the breeder what you want to do with your puppy and ask for the most wonderful puppy she can match you with regardless of anything else and then pour all your heart into training and bonding with that dog. Sex won't matter a bit.

Can't wait to hear who comes home with you and the name you choose etc. Super excited for you  And the photos are killing me, no puppy at my house anytime soon so I have to live vicariously  How in the world are you going to sleep the next few nights????? Is this your first Golden?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

pot of gold said:


> If this is a first golden I would get a male,from my own experience they tend to be less needy and more independent


That’s funny, my experience has been the complete opposite :wink2: !! I’ve had 3 females and 1 male and my male was by far the neediest of all of them!!! Don’t get me wrong he is my heart dog but I have found my females were a bit more independent!! I guess it depends on the individual dog


----------



## pot of gold (Aug 15, 2019)

LynnC said:


> That’s funny, my experience has been the complete opposite :wink2: !! I’ve had 3 females and 1 male and my male was by far the neediest of all of them!!! Don’t get me wrong he is my heart dog but I have found my females were a bit more independent!! I guess it depends on the individual dog


That is funny, did you notice a difference in trainability asp potty training?I always thought females easier but maybe it was just the dogs themselves, would love to hear your experience.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

pot of gold said:


> That is funny, did you notice a difference in trainability asp potty training?I always thought females easier but maybe it was just the dogs themselves, would love to hear your experience.


Honestly, I don’t remember a difference one way or the other in regards to potty training my male or females.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

LynnC said:


> Honestly, I don’t remember a difference one way or the other in regards to potty training my male or females.


Beautiful pups. I agree no difference with potty training my girls or boys. I’ve had 3 girls and 3 boys and for me, I will always have boys. I don’t think they’re needy at all...not mine anyway. Males just adore you. My boys are not only smart but the sweetest goofballs. They make us laugh every day with just a look or some silly antic. That being said, you can’t go wrong with either a girl or boy as long as it’s a golden.

Bear, 14 mos old


----------



## Bella30 (Apr 1, 2019)

You guys all have beautiful dogs! Thank you for all the pictures and well wishes. Yes this is my first golden! I couldn't be more excited (although not going to lie, I am a little nervous just because a puppy is a lot to handle lol)!! I probably won't be getting any sleep just thinking about Monday  .

I really have been so back and forth on gender preference like I said. I have heard that there seems to be a trend where boys are more "I love you" and girls are more "love me." I know this sounds ridiculous, but I love pink and sparkly stuff, so being able to get a bunch of girly stuff for my dog and matching us sounds like a lot of fun lol. I've also heard girls can be more focused and easier to train. On the other hand, I love how boys tend to be goofier and needier. I would really love having a velcro dog that follows me everywhere and enjoys cuddling. Something I do worry about here is boys marking or having a humping problem at some point, because if I do neuter, I want to wait until after 2 years. Although I've heard from a lot of people with dogs from reputable breeders that they've never had an issue with that.

The reasons above are why I've been so torn. That's why I just thought maybe leaving it up to my breeder to pick the pup for me would be best, because I would be happy either way since both are wonderful for different reasons! I just said I probably wanted a calmer pup, although the ones from this litter should all be pretty even tempered.

Something I'm really paranoid about is the puppy not finishing all the booster vaccines until around the 4th month mark, and having to be very careful with where the puppy goes. I got a stroller to help with socialization without putting the puppy at risk (is this a good idea? I thought it could be a safe way to do it), but I've read so much online about even being careful with stranger touching the puppy etc, although I think that's a bit too much. Or things like not walking around with shoes inside the house? I definitely need to consult with my vet during the initial appointment next week. I want to make sure I have a super socialized and loving dog, so any tips on this would be appreciated.

On the other side, I've heard that risking not socializing a puppy well by being too paranoid is not worth it. So I'm not sure what the right answer is here. I honestly see people taking their 8-10 week old puppies outside on walks all the time, and to my knowledge, they've been fine. But I honestly just don't know what's best here.

Excited to share more updates and pictures with everyone! Thanks again for all the wonderful responses  .


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Bella30 said:


> Something I'm really paranoid about is the puppy not finishing all the booster vaccines until around the 4th month mark, and having to be very careful with where the puppy goes. I got a stroller to help with socialization without putting the puppy at risk (is this a good idea? I thought it could be a safe way to do it), but I've read so much online about even being careful with stranger touching the puppy etc, although I think that's a bit too much. Or things like not walking around with shoes inside the house? I definitely need to consult with my vet during the initial appointment next week. I want to make sure I have a super socialized and loving dog, so any tips on this would be appreciated.


Socialization is so important (there are breeders on the forum that I am sure will chime in), and the efforts you make in the early weeks will reap dividends down the road. 

I personally think the stroller is a great idea; we got our pup just before Christmas last year, and his paws didn't touch the ground outside of our house until he was 14 weeks old. I carried him as long as I could, but I'm pretty sure by 12 weeks he weighed close to 25 lbs, so I made my husband carry him (it's that what husbands are for? :grin2: JK!). We also carried him into the vet and only allowed him on the vet's stainless steel table, not on the floor. We stuck to pavement until 18 weeks; no grass (outside of our backyard) or ground cover until he was 2 weeks past his rabies shot. We have had rabies (bats) and Parvo in our area, as well as multiple bordetella (sp?) outbreaks, and a few canine influenza cases, so we were just super cautious. Probably too cautious, but when our guy was little, there were several posts about very sick puppies on the forum that hit too close to home for us.

We brought him all over with us; lots of short trips in the car, trips to dog friendly places like Home Depot and Lowes. We avoided pet stores, although lots of people go there. When B was around 6 months, we tried a few different dog parks our area, and none of them were good experiences; lots of owners not paying attention to their poorly trained, poorly socialized dogs. I don't recommend them, but some people love them. We avoid them, and luckily have had no lasting repercussions from the 3 incidents (there should have never been more than 1, my fault).

I realize 18 weeks sounds really far away, but it will go by in a flash :smile2: They aren't little for long!! Hopefully you have a fenced in yard your pup will have to explore and run around, and for potty. We encouraged outdoor potting as soon as he got home, although I think some people on the forum set up potty areas inside; I think they have a tougher time housebreaking in the long run, but you'd need to research that.

There were great toy recs, but I'm also going to rec lots of different chewing items; we used the Nylabone puppy chew toys, Kong (our boy never liked his Kong), deer antlers (still a fav. Get a med - large one and NOT the pointy antler (one of those was sent and I sent it right back, too scary). We tried some different bully sticks, these were ok but they don't last long with bigger dogs (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XB6XZWD/ref=sns_myd_detail_page). Toys without stuffing are the best! https://www.amazon.com/ZippyPaws-St...&qid=1569252267&s=gateway&sprefix=nil,aps,226

Congrats on your new addition!! Can't wait to see if you get a boy or a girl!! Don't forget pics when you get a chance!!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Bella30 said:


> I really have been so back and forth on gender preference like I said. I have heard that there seems to be a trend where boys are more "I love you" and girls are more "love me." I know this sounds ridiculous, but I love pink and sparkly stuff, so being able to get a bunch of girly stuff for my dog and matching us sounds like a lot of fun lol. I've also heard girls can be more focused and easier to train. On the other hand, I love how boys tend to be goofier and needier. I would really love having a velcro dog that follows me everywhere and enjoys cuddling. Something I do worry about here is boys marking or having a humping problem at some point, because if I do neuter, I want to wait until after 2 years. Although I've heard from a lot of people with dogs from reputable breeders that they've never had an issue with that.
> (...)
> Something I'm really paranoid about is the puppy not finishing all the booster vaccines until around the 4th month mark, and having to be very careful with where the puppy goes. I got a stroller to help with socialization without putting the puppy at risk (is this a good idea? I thought it could be a safe way to do it), but I've read so much online about even being careful with stranger touching the puppy etc, although I think that's a bit too much. Or things like not walking around with shoes inside the house? I definitely need to consult with my vet during the initial appointment next week. I want to make sure I have a super socialized and loving dog, so any tips on this would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bella30 (Apr 1, 2019)

You guys are so sweet!! Thank you so much for all the replies <3. Guess what? My boy WALLY is home!!!

Ended up going with a boy. My breeder picked the perfect pup for me when I told her what I wanted. He's so smart, well behaved, gentle, sweet, and handsome. He didn't cry his first night at all! He just woke me up once by moving around (not crying) because he had to go potty. But other than that, he's slept through all his nights since he came home on Monday!

At the vet yesterday, they all kept mentioning how ridiculously sweet he is. They ran a fecal exam just to make sure he was 100% in the clear, and while they mentioned he would probably squeal a bit and even asked if I rather them take him to the back (to which I said no), he didn't even notice and just continued to happily lick the vet tech's hand. He's such a good boy!

I've already taken him with me to Home Goods and had all kinds of people pet him, and even though I'm taking time off to care for him in the first couple days, I stopped by my office so my coworkers could meet him (and what a great socialization experience right?!). I've also taken him to my aunts house with babies, small children, and a very friendly Westie. He has had kids carry him, take his chew toys away from his mouth, play with his paws and ears, and it's only week 1! I've also had plenty of friends over at my place to meet him. He's loved it all! We'll also be starting puppy classes this weekend, and I'll be busting out his new pink stroller to take him around the outdoor shopping mall we have so he can meet some kind new strangers.

He is such a good boy. It's only been a couple days and I'm already absolutely in love with him! He just turned 9 weeks today  . Thanks again for all the insight. I'll continue to share Wally and I's journey together as he grows up! For now, enjoy some picture of my sweet boy!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness!!! Wally is such a cutie patootie  . Glad things are going so well for both of you! Enjoy


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I love the sign- so cute! I might buy one for my next litter! 

And boys vs girls potty habits- boys pee in fractions all their lives. So don't expect he will empty his bladder in one shot. But marking, humping, etc- I find those to be training too- my boys don't do it and if anyone does it is the old girl. She lets me know when someone is coming in season by humping ... which I find a useful heads up so I don't discourage that to be honest... she didn't do it till she was spayed. When a boy humps he means to breed not play around.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wally is adorable, great hearing how well he's doing.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Wally is so sweet!! I broke into a big smile. Adorable.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ahhhhh, Wally is adorable. Sounds like you are off to a great start. Isn't it amazing how quickly they totally capture your heart?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh...My...Goodness... WALLY, you are beyond adorable. What a precious puppy!!! YOu must be having the best time 

I hope you will consider starting Wally an "intro" thread and updating it so we can see how he grows. He is really cute. Oh, those puppy days.... Keep taking photos


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhh, he's so cute!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Hello from Bear and me. He’s so cute. Makes me want to get another pup. Please keep posting pics.


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

OMG, Wally is adorable. Our pup is 10 months now and the time has flown by. It is a lot of work but so much fun too. 
I had the same problem as you with a lot of Parvo in our area although Ragnar came to our home in Jan which apparently reduces the chances of transmission. But I was pretty concerned about it and his vet gets cases of it so I carried Ragnar a lot of places also. Thankfully we have a yard for him to run in and to potty. 
I think it was around 10-12 weeks that the vet told me to start taking him to places like the mall, outside of Costco etc. To meet lots of people. We also had him in a puppy class by 10 weeks old. All the puppies have to have proof of vaccination. We also brought him to peoples homes that had pets that we knew were vaccinated and were good with other animals. Our vet wanted us to wait till a week after his last set of shots for Parvo before walking him in our neighbourhood. All of this kept him safe but we still got him socialized by that 4 month mark even though we had to be careful.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

What a beautiful puppy - congratulations!

I have a puppy from a frozen breeding from a sire from a while back, as well. The nice thing about that is you know the longevity and lifetime of the sire's health. Yes, it is odd for my pup to be the very young uncle and great-granduncle of some much older dogs, but I loved the sire and he is in the pedigree of some dogs that I admire.

We like the GoDog dinosaur toys - they have held up well. We also love Kongs and Kong toys.

Congratulations and enjoy the ride!


----------



## AmyT (Jan 9, 2021)

Bella30 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've been browsing the forum for some time now and finally decided to post for the first time now that it's official I'm getting my golden  .
> 
> ...


Hi Bella,

I hope you are loving your Goodtime Golden. Our Goodtime Golden just celebrated his 14th birthday in December. His parents were Cassie and Casey. He is wonderful with children, loves to go to the beach, chase the ball until exhausted, and became a therapy dog at 12 years old. He is loved by all. Does Wally have a black spot on his tongue? It's a trait they inherited from Casey. Goodtime Goldens are wonderful!


----------



## Bella30 (Apr 1, 2019)

AmyT said:


> Hi Bella,
> 
> I hope you are loving your Goodtime Golden. Our Goodtime Golden just celebrated his 14th birthday in December. His parents were Cassie and Casey. He is wonderful with children, loves to go to the beach, chase the ball until exhausted, and became a therapy dog at 12 years old. He is loved by all. Does Wally have a black spot on his tongue? It's a trait they inherited from Casey. Goodtime Goldens are wonderful!
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness adorable!!! He looks so much like my Wally! ❤ Wally is so big now and he’s such a goofy boy! He’s about to be a year and a half! And yes he has a spot on his tongue!!!


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

Wally is beautiful!


----------



## AmyT (Jan 9, 2021)

Bella30 said:


> Oh my goodness adorable!!! He looks so much like my Wally! ❤ Wally is so big now and he’s such a goofy boy! He’s about to be a year and a half! And yes he has a spot on his tongue!!!


Wally looks like he has a similar personality, as well. He is so handsome. Ours still thinks he is a youngster especially if you pick up a tennis ball. 😂


----------

